# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Πρώτο Scan στον gini στην περιοχή της Νεάπολης......#7590

## spidey

Κατ'αρχήν ευχαριστώ τον vmanolis για την προσφορά της κεραίας 
και τον STEL10S που ήρθε και κάναμε το scan απο την ταράτσα μου.

Το scan έγινε με φορητό υπολογιστή συνδεδεμένο με την 
Senao NL2511 PCMCIA και κεραια grid 15db.

και πιάσαμε τα παρακάτω:::

awmn-4097
awmn173
awmn 4357 ap
awmn-7347
awmn-1569
awmn-123AP
awmn-4263AP
awmn-4140-mosxato
awmn-1790
awmn-4357-3530
awmn-6674AP

Και έτσι προχωράω με την αγορά πιάτου και feeder ωστε να μπορέσω να τοποθετήσω ένα ταρατσοpc.
Θα ήθελα να ξεκινήσω ως client σε κάποιο απο τα παραπάνω παιδιά και αργότερα για κόμβο.
Παιδιά, επειδή είμαι άσχετος, κάθε βοήθεια είναι δεκτή.

----------


## STEL10S

Καλως ηρθες στο AWMN Μιχαλη  ::  .

----------


## vmanolis

Θα πρότεινα να προσπαθήσεις να συνδεθείς στον *awmn4263* (sv1gft) :
http://www.wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=4263
Καλό σήμα από σχετικά κοντινή απόσταση (σε σχέση με άλλους).

----------


## vmanolis

Έκανες τελικά κάτι ;

----------


## petzi

είσαι σε πολύ καλό σημείο για τη διασύνδεση των περιοχών Κερατσινίου - Κορυδαλλού/ Νικαίας μιας και μπορείς να χρησιμέύσεις ως κόμβος-κλειδί που ξεπερνά το εμπόδιο του Προφήτη Ηλία.
Αν σε ενδιαφέρει επικοινώνησε επειγόντως για δοκιμές με τον JZ (#3530) (είναι σίγουρα διατεθιμένος να κάνει προσπάθεια γιατί αλλοιώς ......) και τον kokkasgt (#7284) (βλέπε και seaman για συνεννοήσεις).
Αν και το wind δεν είναι ενθαρρυντικό για την οπτική επαφή μια δοκιμή θα μας πείσει.

----------


## jz

Φίλε καλώς ήρθες στο AWMN. Είδα που μ'έχεις πετύχη σε scan και πραγματικά θα ήταν πολύ καλό link για διασύνδεση Κερατσινίου - Κορυδαλλού όπως ανέφερε ο petzi πιο πάνω. Αν θέλεις να κάνουμε κάποια προσπάθεια επικοινώνησε μαζί μου.

----------


## Seaman

Καλώς ήρθες και καλά link.
Πάντως ποιό πολλές ελπίδες έχει με τον JZ γιατί ο kokkasgt έχει το φενόμενο του Κορυδαλλού (βλέπει καλά ότι είναι στην ευθεία του).  ::   ::  
Σωστά κύριε petzi;  ::   ::  
Πάντως αν θέλετε, δοκιμάζουμε.

----------


## petzi

αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι το φαινόμενο mojiro.
Στοιχείωδης ορατότητα προς την πλατεία κρήνης μπορεί να δώσει πολλά.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

Κόλαση οι κόμβοι στην περιοχή. Κόλαση...  ::

----------


## Seaman

Μακάρι να βγει κάτι καλό.
Vmanolis ετοιμάσου, πλησιάζει η μέρα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Μακάρι να βγει κάτι καλό.
> Vmanolis ετοιμάσου, πλησιάζει η μέρα...


ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ, ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ.  ::   ::   ::  
Εννοώ το τέλος της αφάνειας για την περιοχή μας. Θα γίνουμε μια ισχυρή περιοχή για το ΑΜΔΑ, μια που είμαστε αρκετά άτομα και με όρεξη.  ::

----------


## jz

Βέβαια μην ξεχνάμε και το Κερατσίνι οτι καταβάλει κάθε προσπάθεια για την βετίωση τις περιοχής του με τις υπόλοιπες περιοχές. Και βέβαια με την διπλανί περιοχή που είναι ο Κορυδαλλός.  ::

----------


## jz

Vmanolis να κάνουμε και από εδώ μια δοκιμή αν βέβαια υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον μιας και έχεις πάει σχεδόν σε όλες τις ταράτσες του Κορυδαλλού.  ::  . Τηλ και τέτοια ξέρεις.

----------


## vmanolis

> Vmanolis να κάνουμε και από εδώ μια δοκιμή αν βέβαια υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον μιας και έχεις πάει σχεδόν σε όλες τις ταράτσες του Κορυδαλλού.  . Τηλ και τέτοια ξέρεις.


ΟΚ. Θα επικοινωνήσουμε.  ::

----------


## Seaman

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Seaman
> 
> Μακάρι να βγει κάτι καλό.
> Vmanolis ετοιμάσου, πλησιάζει η μέρα...   
> 
> 
> ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ, ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ.    
> Εννοώ το τέλος της αφάνειας για την περιοχή μας. Θα γίνουμε μια ισχυρή περιοχή για το ΑΜΔΑ, μια που είμαστε αρκετά άτομα και με όρεξη.


Και να φανταστείς εννοούσα ότι πλησιάζει η μέρα για την δοκιμή  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> ...
> Και να φανταστείς εννοούσα ότι πλησιάζει η μέρα για την δοκιμή


Πλησιάζει, ω ναι.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Vmanolis να κάνουμε και από εδώ μια δοκιμή αν βέβαια υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον μιας και έχεις πάει σχεδόν σε όλες τις ταράτσες του Κορυδαλλού.  . Τηλ και τέτοια ξέρεις.


Sorry που δεν μπόρεσα να επικοινωνήσω σήμερα μαζί σου, αλλά όταν μου έστελνες τα μηνύματα εγώ... έτρωγα μεζεδάκια σε μαγαζί στις Σπέτσες.  ::  
Θα τα πούμε σίγουρα από βδομάδα, κράτα την όρεξή σου.  ::

----------


## jz

ok φίλε. Πάντα έχω όρεξη για το AWMN.  ::

----------


## STEL10S

> ok φίλε. Πάντα έχω όρεξη για το AWMN.


Δυστηχως JZ δεν σε πιανω απο scan στην ταρατσα μου, γιατι με ενδειαφερει και εμενα ενα ΒΒ  ::  .

----------


## jz

STEL10S απότι βλέπω έχουμε το βούνο να μπαίνει αναμεσά μας. Κρίμας θα ήταν καλό λινκ. Δεν πειράζει που θα πάει όλο και κάτι θα βγεί. Ευχαριστώ πάντος για την προσπάθεια.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Κουράγιο παιδιά και ίσως "βάλει πλάτη" στην σύνδεσή σας ο *quam* σαν μεσολαβητής μια που πιθανόν να βλέπει και τους δύο από εκεί πάνω που είναι.  ::

----------


## jz

Άντε μακάρι. Vmanoli θα κάνει κάποιο scan αυτές τις μέρες;

----------


## STEL10S

Στο scan του Σαββατου , απο την ταρατσα του Quam, δεν υπαρχεις JZ
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19578

Βεβαια υπαρχει και η προσπαθεια με πιατο, αλλα...

----------


## jz

Κρίμας  ::  Τι να πώ θα ελπίζω στο κοντινό μέλλον για κάτι καλό.

----------


## STEL10S

To awmn-4357-3530 ειναι δικο σου ή του 4537?

----------


## jz

Το awmn 4357-3530 είναι το bb πού έχω όταν ήταν στα 2.4GHz. Τώρα είναι στα 5GHz. Έχω AP (awmn-3530-JZ-AP). Απορώ πώς δεν είδε το AP μού.

----------


## vmanolis

> Το awmn 4357-3530 είναι το bb πού έχω όταν ήταν στα 2.4GHz. Τώρα είναι στα 5GHz. Έχω AP (awmn-3530-JZ-AP). Απορώ πώς δεν είδε το AP μού.


  ::   ::   ::  
Λες να θέλει κι άλλο scan ; Μήπως δεν έπαιζε στο full η omni σου ;  ::

----------


## STEL10S

Το WIND παντος δειχνει να "ξυνετε" ο λοφος μεταξυ σας.
Τα πραγματα ειναι οριακα.

----------


## jz

Καλό είναι να στρέψω αν είναι το ένα πιάτο προς τα εκεί μπάς και δεί τίποτα γιατί άλλο ΑΡ και άλλο πιάτο. Μια γνώμη είναι και αυτή.

----------


## vmanolis

> Το WIND παντος δειχνει να "ξυνετε" ο λοφος μεταξυ σας.
> Τα πραγματα ειναι οριακα.


Δεν βάζουμε λέω εγώ ένα repeater στην κορυφή του λόφου ;  ::  
Σιγά μην το πάρει χαμπάρι κανείς.  ::

----------


## quam

> Δεν βάζουμε λέω εγώ ένα repeater στην κορυφή του λόφου ;  
> Σιγά μην το πάρει χαμπάρι κανείς.


Ναι, και το βράδυ θα ντύνομαι Λοκατζής και θα πηγαίνω να αλλάζω τις μπαταρίες.  ::

----------


## dti

Μπα δε χρειάζεται να αλλάζεις μπαταρία, με λίγα φωτοβολταϊκά κι ένα controller κάνεις μια χαρά τη δουλειά σου.

----------


## quam

> Μπα δε χρειάζεται να αλλάζεις μπαταρία, με λίγα φωτοβολταϊκά κι ένα controller κάνεις μια χαρά τη δουλειά σου.


Άμα σου λέω κάτι ξέρω, το τζάμι της κυψέλης αντανακλά τις ηλιακές ακτίνες ... δεν θέλει πολύ , έχουμε και μια ναυτική βάση !!! στο εγκύς βουνό !!! Άσε και οι φυλακές στη κατηφόρα είναι, εδώ πιο κάτω.  ::

----------


## dti

> Άσε και οι φυλακές στη κατηφόρα είναι, εδώ πιο κάτω.


  ::  Ακριβώς απέναντι είναι ο κόμβος Xrisoula (#4371)  ::

----------


## spidey

Χαίρομαι πολύ που υπάρχει ενδαφέρον για τον κόμβο.

Πότε σας βολεύει να ανέβουμε στην ταράτσα μου?

Ακόμα δεν έχω αγοράσει εξοπλισμό. 

Έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι, ωστε να πάω να ψωνήσω και μετά να ανέβουμε στην ταράτσα?

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.

----------

